# Safety Glasses



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I am going to try out my CPX1 at an *indoor *range today.

Joe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe it's from lack of sleep, but what does that have to do with safety glasses? :smt017

Are you saying that because you're going to an indoor range that you will be wearing safety glasses? Do you not when you are at an outdoor range? Flying brass and other debris don't know the difference between indoor and outdoor, but they do know the difference between a protected eye and an unprotected eye. Wear your eye, and ear, protection regardless where you are shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just be sure you wear some. Good shooting.:smt033


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

you guys sometimes try to read between the lines too much. he was just saying that he has a new pair of glasses and was going to an indoor range to try them out. he did not say anthing else and was just probably wondering what you guys thought about that particular brand.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Possibly the most random thread...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

va browning man said:


> you guys sometimes try to read between the lines too much. he was just saying that he has a new pair of glasses and was going to an indoor range to try them out. he did not say anthing else and was just probably wondering what you guys thought about that particular brand.


CPX1 is definitely a model of gun but is not a model name for a pair of safety glasses as far as I know. So substitute Glock 17 for CPX1:

*Hello,

I am going to try out my Glock 17 at an indoor range today.

Joe*

Yeah, I see the connection to the posted subject matter now. 

Very good responses by the guys actually. The thread is in the "new to handguns" area, the thread title is "Safety Glasses", and basically all the post says is I'm new to handguns and am going to the range to try my new gun". And *indoor* is bold/underlined as though that is pertinent to the subject. The responses are very appropriate.

Always, always wear eyes and ears, indoors or out. The range can in all probability provide them to you free of charge. Every supervised range I know of provides them, and they all require you wear them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

va browning man said:


> you guys sometimes try to read between the lines too much. he was just saying that he has a new pair of glasses and was going to an indoor range to try them out. he did not say anthing else and was just probably wondering what you guys thought about that particular brand.


Where do you see any mention of glasses other than the thread title? I stand by my initial response.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The first post has been edited. It originally asked for a recomendation about weather to use yellow or clear glasses. 

I like the gussing game this has turned into though! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You know what would be great? If the OP would chime in and clear this all up!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

kev74 said:


> The first post has been edited. It originally asked for a recomendation about weather to use yellow or clear glasses.
> 
> I like the gussing game this has turned into though! :anim_lol:


Well, we do take safety quite seriously around here.

Man, if that was the original post that was one heck of an edit.:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I think I'll go out front and shoot something, and yes I'll wear glasses. How is that for an answer?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The scab just fell off a spot on my belly where I removed a piece of copper jacket last month. I was shooting an IPSC course and copper came over a 15 ft berm from the adjacent stage. It penetrated 2 shirts and 1/4 inch of flesh. I got plenty of fat there so it was not much of a problem.

It would have been a serious problem had it hit an unprotected eye.

The range requires eye protection at all areas except the entry road and doe's so for good reason.

Stay safe

:smt1099


----------

